
First Looker and Tableau, Which Data Viz Companies Could Be Acquired Next? - dmor
https://meltano.com/blog/2019/06/10/first-looker-and-tableau-which-data-visualization-companies-are-likely-to-be-acquired-next/
======
billconan
I have never used them, I'm curious how they are different from matplotlib or
d3.js?

